# Last Year - 5 vs 1 Multiplayer Survival Horror



## ko11oRBLIND (22. Dezember 2014)

Heyho Community,

für die die es vllt noch nicht gesehen haben hier ein neues und meiner Meinung nach interessantes Kickstarter Projekt.
Die gewünschte Summe wurde bereits erreicht und das Projekt geht in Produktion. Für alle die mal einen Blick darauf werfen möchten hier die Seite:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lastyear/last-year-5-vs-1-multiplayer-survival-horror

Aktuell wird eine eigene Homepage gebastelt. Dort wird man dann mehr Infos finden.

Greets

(PS: mein erstes Kickstarter Projekt wo ich Geld locker gemacht habe gg)


----------

